# RMA Ticket erstellt, aber bis her keine Rückmeldung !



## Mischk@ (20. September 2016)

*RMA Ticket erstellt, aber bis her keine Rückmeldung !*

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit den Customer Service.
Es meldet sich keiner...
vielleicht könnten sie mir da weiter helfen...

gruß michi

PS: Kundenvorgangsnummer ist per Pn raus.


----------



## Mischk@ (22. September 2016)

*AW: RMA Ticket erstellt, aber bis her keine Rückmeldung !*

Ok hat sich erledigt. Es hat sich einer gemeldet. Allerdings fand ich es sehr lange. Rma ticket wurde letze Woche erstellt. Bei EVGA habe ich mal innerhalb von 5 Werktagen eine neue Geafikkarte bekommen. Schade...


----------



## Bluebeard (30. September 2016)

*AW: RMA Ticket erstellt, aber bis her keine Rückmeldung !*

Hi Mischk@,

sorry, wenn es etwas länger gedauert hat. Ich habe mir das Ticket angeschaut und da war tatsächlich ein wenig Verzögerung drin. Samstag hattest du das Ticket erstellt und Mittwoch gab es leider erst die 
Antwort. Dienstag wäre innerhalb der maximalen 48 Stunden (Werktags) Beantwortungszeit gewesen. Ich leite es zur Überprüfung weiter, damit wir unseren Service verbessern können.

Viele Grüße


----------

